# water meter? Nope, think again.



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Luckily I've been around the block a few times. This city pulls some real janky $hit. Was running a line in an urban area of a city about 50 miles from where the company I work for is based out of. The property manager tells me the line goes 80' out and ties in with the city main across the street. Started running the line and about 10' out it opened and immediately after I felt it. Told em, I'm in the city. He said no way, I told him "im in a manhole" he tells m.e to keep going and I did another 5'. I'm in a city manhole. Started looking around and pulled the cover up. It was marked "water meter" and even had a little disk that could be removed from the center. Pics below. Apparently they were using another company who was telling them their line ran 80' both ways so they could charge more. One noteable thing is that this city does use these ridiculously large water meter covers for both commercial and private water meters so I did over look it before running the line.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

For some reason could not post the third pic on that last post.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't go down there alone; confined entry has hazards all its own.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Lol no I don't usually do that unless absolutely necessary, I was just pointing out something silly the city did. When I do hop into a manhole I do it safely.(3 people, harness, resperator, whole 9 yards) Only ones I go in (when needed) by myself are when they are like 4' deep. I told the business owner to give the city a call monday to have them remove the debris. It was bad alot of bricks, construction debris and a few broken water meter covers and some other stuff. City main bu waiting to happen. This town is ridiculous. On sewer replacements they require fernco tap connectors, even when the main Is 10' deep or so. Very backwards people. Not to mention that that man hole lid was so light a small child could remove it by hand.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

wtf


----------

